# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Toucan Surveillance Kit, smart security camera for existing outdoor lights, Kuna Systems Corporation, Burlingame, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kuna Systems Corporation

toucansmarthome.com

youtube.com/ToucanSmartHome

twitter.com/ToucanSmartHome

instagram.com/toucansmarthome

----------


## Airicist

Toucan - Innovation in one single touch

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Toucan Home Security, a preventive system built to retrofit virtually any existing outdoor light. Weatherproof design with a wide angle adjustable HD camera, passive infrared motion sensor, a 100dB remote panic alarm and 2-way communication speaker and microphone, app driven Toucan detects movement at doors providing 
> automatic notification directly to smartphones. Through the Android and iOS compatible mobile app, homeowners can see and talk with any visitors no matter where they are, including viewing live video and captured footage. Toucan patent pending smart socket allows remote light control. It’s an easy 3-step installation, no hardwiring or batteries needed – if you can change a light bulb, you can install Toucan. 
> 
> Rather than reacting to break-ins after they happen, Toucan helps prevent them.

----------


## Airicist

Toucan Surveillance Kit: Installation Video (step by step)

Published on Jun 9, 2016




> Step by step installation tutorial of how to install the Toucan Surveillance Kit to your fixture light. It is available now on www.toucan.solutions

----------


## Airicist

The Kuna Toucan adds a security cam to your outdoor lights

Published on Sep 25, 2016




> The $199 Kuna Toucan smartly merges DIY outdoor security with home lighting control.


"Kuna Toucan review:
The Toucan fits the bill as a subtle outdoor camera"

by Megan Wollerton
September 25, 2016

----------

